# Looking for ski week in Colorado. 12/20-12/27 +- a day. Preferably Breckenridge



## Javelin (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm looking for lodging near a ski resort. Ideally Breck, around 12/20-12/27 dates. Unit size doesn't matter, I just wanna ski!


----------



## happytrailz (Nov 14, 2015)

*I sent you a PM*

Check you messages


----------



## Javelin (Nov 19, 2015)

[In this forum, the maximum offer is $100 per night. You are welcome to post your offer as a private exchange in the Market Place.]


----------



## Javelin (Nov 20, 2015)

Looking for 7 nights ($700 for a week)


----------



## Javelin (Dec 2, 2015)

Rented. This thread is closed


----------

